# Homebrew News Threads Locked?



## cosmiccow (Jun 29, 2008)

well, yeah. why are the new threads in Homebrew News locked? like for UAPaint and cQuake


----------



## JPH (Jun 29, 2008)

It's because another topic about said homebrew news has already been created.
It would be pointless to have two topics that have the same information. 

Instead, just use the original thread that had the news.

If a thread for the certain piece of news doesn't exist - you post in the only topic that contains the news.

Hope you understand


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 29, 2008)

There were already ongoing discussions about those programs in other threads, so the news posts are locked and have links to the discussions.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 29, 2008)

oh i see. thanks


----------

